# Community > Volunteers >  hi

## myname2078

hi

----------


## Rushy

Well this looks suspicious. Prove to us you are human.  What is the square root of forty nine?

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Well this looks suspicious. Prove to us you are human.  What is the square root of forty nine?


Well that's most of us gone thanks Rushy.

----------


## sako75

Google said the answer is 7

----------


## 300CALMAN

hi

----------


## 300CALMAN

did we ever get to the botom of "hi"?

----------


## Rushy

> did we ever get to the botom of "hi"?


Nah, maybe we should have answered "Lo"

----------


## 300CALMAN

haha i don't know why the F*** someone would hack this forum, a bit like breaking into a mental asylum  :Zomg:

----------


## Rushy

> haha i don't know why the F*** someone would hack this forum, a bit like breaking into a mental asylum


Ha ha ha ha but obviously I have slipped out of the straight jacket as I am typing.

----------


## SiB

I'm watching this; I'm certain there'll be an amazing bargain iPhone 7, or even a tacticool single shot .22 being offered to forum members at a very sharp price.........
I can hardly wait

----------


## northdude

Oh fuk just when I was convicted I was human

----------

